# which supplement first?



## Tammej

Hi all, 

I can't afford to buy all those supplements separately that I am supposed to be taking    

I have done a budget and have max £30 / month to spend. 

Has anyone got any thoughts as to which supplements I should focus on?

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## olive0609

Hi Tammej, I know what you mean.. There is some much stuff outt here it is a jungle and you can end up spending soo much money. Instead of buying everything separately I bought fertilsan for my DH. He has been on it for four months now and hsi motility and morphology have improved so we are busy again with BMS. I found it on this page http://menfertility.org/male-fertility-supplements-review/, which explains really well what you need to do at a minimum. Good luck!! 

/links


----------



## sallyloo

My DP has also got a low count so I have been been doing some reading and was amazed how poor sperm quality is nowadays..

I found this article on google for you http://aminoacidstudies.org/virility-fertility/, which explains how amino acids can benefit fertility and lists quite a few scientific studies.

Basically you need to increase your intake of Arginine and Carnitine. Try to eat more foods, which specifically include these like red meat for Carnitine and walnuts and fish (Herring) for Arginine. The point is that if you eat right, you don't need any supplements. 

/links


----------



## Tammej

Thank you all for the answers and links – very helpful. I love my meat sallyloo and will eat more of it now! 

I have had a look at fertilsan.. I really like it because it includes the amino acids, but also other nutrients which seem to be important like minerals and antioxidants. It seems to include everything I need and also fits my budget if I buy a three month supply. 

Does anyone else have any experience with fertilsan?


----------



## olive0609

I disagree with sallyloo (sorry ), because you have to eat about 1kg of steak every day to get the amino acids you need. Yes, it is very paleo and tasty, but it is also more expensive and IMHO not sustainable.  

I found this study, which explains which nutrients you need, how much of them and why: www.altmedrev.com/publications/5/1/28.pdf 

In my experience it is more effective to go with a dedicated product, whichever one you end up going for. I also just re-checked my DH's sperm analaysis readings and after 7 months supplements (4 of those on fertilsan M) his morphology went from 13% to 17% and motility from 55% to 61%. Not huge I know but enough for us to hope and try 

/links


----------



## Tammej

Thank you olive0609, I have now been on fertilsan m for two months. We are waiting for the next cycle now to start the BMS 

I am hopeful, because I have seen some reviews of people who had a good experience with fertilsan (http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/vitamins-supplements/amitamin-fertilsan-m/173125, but at the same time I know it is a numbers game and am trying not to get my hopes up too much.

I also had an SA done a few weeks back to have some sort of reference point. Will do another one in 2-3 months to see if it's made any difference.

/links


----------



## Tammej

So sorry for the long silence! Guess what! My wife is 13 weeks pregnant!!

Olive0609 - thank you so much for pointing me towards fertilsan m!! I finally had a semen analysis done in March, whcih showed that my normal forms went up slightly from 14% to 16% and my A+B progression jumped massively to 43%! Yes I know it is just a snapshot, but it really got me motivated. 

So in April we got into the really serious BMS. The night before ovulation, the morning of the day, again that night and one last time the morning after ovulation. And in just the second month it worked! Baby was conceived in May   Fingers crossed it all goes well from here!  

I guess it goes to show how a load of optimism, a lot of well-timed BMS and a diet with some supplements can help. Yes I took fertilsan m for 10 months and my wife took amitamin's fertil F for six months (she is still taking it).. but we would have blown the same money on a long weekend in Europe. And I have much rather spent it on this!!


----------



## olive0609

Oh congratulations Tammej! That is fantastic news. You must be so thrilled! I am very happy that I could help and that fertilsan worked for you. 

You won’t believe what happened to me - I gave birth to a healthy baby girl Tia Rose on 1st of August!  She was conceived in November last year. DH was on fertilsan for about 7 months. I never took Fertil F, but wonder now if it would have made a difference? I guess we'll never know..   Not sleeping much currently, but she is feeding fine so all going to plan here.      

I am so happy for you that your motility jumped and you managed to get your wife pregant. Maybe a combination of the snapshot and the extra Carnitine? 

Best of luck and keep us posted! I have my fingers crossed for you


----------

